# Upgrade options



## mbwhy (Sep 16, 2008)

Currently have dual LNB supporting a 311 (upstairs) and a 510 (downstairs)

Want ability to watch/record programs at the same time downstairs.

Plan to move 510 upstairs, sell 311. Get a new DVR for downstairs.

Also want to add 3rd TV in office adjacent to downstairs, figure to use a splitter to do so.

Looked at the 625..is it necessary to have both tuners hooked up to take advantage of all of the features.

Other suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It's more likely you have a Twin (2 LNBs in one housing for 110/119) than a dual (1 LNB for 1 satellite).

You can use a splitter to share the output of a receiver, but the 625 you're considering will, in Dual mode, allow the TV1 and TV2 outputs to operate independently.

All Dish dual-tuner receivers require both satellite inputs to be connected. The easiest way for you would be to use a DishPro Plus Twin on the Dish 500. The 625 could then use the supplied Separator on the existing line (assuming it's RG6) without having to run another line.

Log into your account at dishnetwork.com to see the terms available to you for a DVR upgrade. They will take care of all that for you for much less than buying.


----------



## mbwhy (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. LNB Model is: Dual LNB Model No. ZKF-G52N

Cost of the 625 and the VIP 222 HDTV are close.

Wouldn't it make sense to get the latter? Get rid of the 311 and 510?

Due to location can only access 119.

Thanks



mbwhy said:


> Currently have dual LNB supporting a 311 (upstairs) and a 510 (downstairs)
> 
> Want ability to watch/record programs at the same time downstairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The ViP222 is not a DVR. The 625 can replace both the 510 and 301, saving you an additional receiver fee (assuming a phone line is connected) while adding full DVR features to the TV that now has the 301.

The ViP622/722 is a 2-room DVR that can record 3 HD channels (2 sat, 1 OTA) and deliver HDTV to TV1 and down-convert to SD for TV2.

You'll need to figure out your LOS issue if you want to make that upgrade. 
Several HDTV channels come from 110° with the rest coming from either 61.5° or 129°. New customers in the Dallas area (don't know where in TX you are) can get the Dish 1000.4 for 61.5°-72.7°-77° but you would have to retire both current receivers if you want to wait for that to be available to you.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> The ViP222 is not a DVR. The 625 can replace both the 510 and 301, saving you an additional receiver fee (assuming a phone line is connected) while adding full DVR features to the TV that now has the 301.
> 
> The ViP622/722 is a 2-room DVR that can record 3 HD channels (2 sat, 1 OTA) and deliver HDTV to TV1 and down-convert to SD for TV2.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat as well. I need to upgrade my 501 to a 625. I am thinking of buying it from EBAY and then installing it - however Dish said I could call them up and they would schedule a free install. Had a few questions...

1) If I do it myself - what else would I need? Currently I have one Dish 500 (for International Channels) and one line coming in.

2) If I just hook up the 625 with my current set up using one line - will the receiver work?

3) If I wanted to use Dual Tuners - would I need to run 2 lines from outside or just one? If its just one - would I need to get the Switch (what exactly is it called and where can I get it) and where woudl I install it?

Thanks alot in advance!

Thank


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> If I just hook up the 625 with my current set up using one line - will the receiver work?


The official answer is no, because it will not work as it should, and only having one line connected causes problems. Technically, yes you can sort of make it work with just one line, but it will have lots of problems. Why would you want a 625 over a 501 if not for the dual tuners? If not going dual tuner, I would suggest a 508 or 510 if you just want more hard drive space.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> The official answer is no, because it will not work as it should, and only having one line connected causes problems. Technically, yes you can sort of make it work with just one line, but it will have lots of problems. Why would you want a 625 over a 501 if not for the dual tuners? If not going dual tuner, I would suggest a 508 or 510 if you just want more hard drive space.


I was thinking of that. Actually my main concern is how the lines come into the home - right now I have one line from the Dish 500 outside coming straight into the receiver. With the 625 - will I need to run 2 lines? If so - how will the set up be different. Thats what I need to figure out....


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

You would either need two lines in from the dish, or you would need dish pro plus equipment outside, and then split the signal to the two tuners inside with a dish pro plus separator.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

amahdi, which international channels do you have? Most are being moved to 118.75° which requires the larger Dish 500+ rather than the regular Dish 500. Check menu-6-1-3 and let us know what LNB(s) and switch you have.


----------



## amahdi (Sep 30, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> amahdi, which international channels do you have? Most are being moved to 118.75° which requires the larger Dish 500+ rather than the regular Dish 500. Check menu-6-1-3 and let us know what LNB(s) and switch you have.


I will let you know as soon as I get home. One more question - if I get a 508 - will I have to pay $5.98 DVR fee or will it be free like the 501....

Thanks!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The 508 does have a DVR fee (it has a larger drive than the 501 so I guess that is the excuse they use for justifying it).


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

The 508 does not. the 510 does


----------

